# 2004-2005 Sacramento Kings Player(s) of the Game



## Peja Vu

First regular season game is Nov. 2nd!!


Last Year's Thread


----------



## Peja Vu

*Dallas 107, Sacramento 98*

Game One (11/02/04)
Sacramento @ Dallas 









*Chris Webber
21 points and 10 rebounds









Matt Barnes
17 points, 9 rebounds, and 4 assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*San Antonio 101, Sacramento 85*

Game Two (11/03/04)
Sacramento @ San Antonio 









*Mike Bibby
23 Points (9/13 FG)*

The only pic of Bibby that I could find Peja Vu. :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu

*Houston 104, Sacramento 101 (OT)*

Game Three (11/06/04)
Sacramento @ Houston 









*Mike Bibby
31 Points, 7 Rebounds, and 7 assists
*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 108, Toronto 92*

Game Four (11/09/04)
Sacramento vs. Toronto 









*Chris Webber
21 Points, 11 Rebounds, 11 Assists, and 3 Blocks









Brad Miller
21 Points, 12 Rebounds, 5 Assists, and 2 Blocks*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Seattle 108, Sacramento 78*

Game Five (11/10/04)
Sacramento @ Seattle 









*Brad Miller
17 Points and 9 Rebounds
*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 113, Phoenix 111*

Game Six (11/13/04)
Sacramento @ Phoenix 









*Chris Webber
28 Points and 10 Rebounds
*









*Peja Stojakovic
23 Points (8/15 FG, 4/7 3P's)
*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 101, Denver 89*

Game Seven (11/14/04)
Sacramento vs. Denver 









*Brad Miller
26 Points (7/8 FG, 2/2 3PFG, 10/11 FT), 9 Rebounds, and 4 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 113, Chicago 106*

Game Eight: (11/16/04)
Sacramento vs. Chicago 









*Mike Bibby
27 Points (8/13 FG, 6/10 3P, and 5/8 FT)* 









*Peja Stojakovic
29 Points (11/19 FG, 4/10 3P, 3/3 FT)*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 107, Memphis 105*

Game Nine (11/19/04)
Sacramento vs. Memphis 









*Chris Webber
31 Points (14/24 FG), 12 Rebounds, and 7 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 88, Milwaukee 79*

Game Ten (11/21/04)
Sacramento vs. Milwaukee 









*Brad Miller
16 Points and 12 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 102, Houston 96*

Game Eleven (11/23/04)
Sacramento vs. Houston 









*Bobby Jackson
18 Points (7/14 FG) and 8 Rebounds*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Game Twelve (11/26/04)
Sacramento @ Los Angeles 









*Chris Webber* 
*22 Points 16 Rebounds 7 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Dallas 107, Sacramento 98*

Game Thirteen (11/28/04)
Sacramento vs. Minnesota 









*Chris Webber
25 Points, 10 Rebounds, and 4 Steals









Mike Bibby
22 Points and 7 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 98, Memphis 93*

Game Fourteen (11/30/04)
Sacramento @ Memphis 









*Peja Stojakovic
29 Points (10/16 FG, 4/6 3P, 5/5 FT)









Chris Webber
22 points, 11 rebounds, and 6 assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 94, New Orleans 81*

Game Fifteen (12/01/04)
Sacramento @ New Orleans 









*Brad Miller
24 Points (10/12 FG) and 6 Rebounds









Bobby Jackson
19 Points (6/9 FG, 3/5 3P, 4/5 FT) and 5 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 113, Indiana 87*

Game Sixteen (12/03/04)
Sacramento vs. Indiana 









*Chris Webber
29 Points (13/19 FG), 8 Rebounds, 4 Assists, and 4 Steals









Brad Miller
17 Points (6/10 FG) and 13 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 119, Boston 105*

Game Seventeen (12/05/04)
Sacramento vs. Boston 









*Peja Stojakovic
27 Points (10/18 FG, 6/9 3P)









Brad Miller
22 points, 10 rebounds, 5 assists, and 3 Steals*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 109, Charlotte 92*

Game Eighteen (12/07/04)
Sacramento vs. Charlotte 









*Peja Stojakovic
30 Points (9/19 FG, 3/8 3P, 9/9 FT) and 12 Rebounds









Brad Miller
27 points (6/14 FG, 15/18 FT), 8 rebounds, and 5 assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Minnesota 113, Sacramento 105*

Game Nineteen (12/10/04)
Sacramento @ Minnesota 









*Mike Bibby
21 Points (6/14 FG, 2/4 3P, 7/8 FT) and 7 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 97, Indiana 92 (OT)*

Game 20 (12/11/04)
Sacramento @ Indiana 









*Chris Webber
26 Points, 10 Rebounds, and 6 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 89, Milwaukee 86*

Game 21 (12/14/04)
Sacramento @ Milwaukee 









*Mike Bibby
27 Points, 10 Rebounds, and 9 Assists









Chris Webber
23 Points (Game winning 3 at the buzzer)*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Los Angeles 115, Sacramento 99*

Game 22 (12/16/04)
Sacramento vs. L.A. Lakers 









*Bobby Jackson
20 Points (8/14 FG), 8 Rebounds, and 4 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 107, New Orleans 71*

*Game 23 (12/19/04)
Sacramento vs. New Orleans










Darius Songaila
13 Points and 11 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 104, Washington 93*

*Game 24 (12/21/04)
Sacramento vs. Washington









Peja Stojakovic
26 Points (9/15 FG)









Chris Webber
20 Points, 10 Rebounds, and 6 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Miami 109, Sacramento 107*

*Game 25 (12/23/04)
Sacramento vs. Miami









Chris Webber
26 Points*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Golden State 98, Sacramento 94*

*Game 26 (12/26/04)
Sacramento vs. Golden State









Maurice Evans
13 Points*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 109, Utah 102*

*Game 27 (12/31/04)
Sacramento @ Utah









Peja Stojakovic
26 Points (11/20 FG)









Chris Webber
25 Points (11/20 FG)
*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 86, San Antonio 81*

*Game 28 (1/02/05)
Sacramento vs. San Antonio









Peja Stojakovic
28 Points (10/20 FG, 6/10 3P) and 8 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 105, New York 98*

*Game 29 (1/04/05)
Sacramento @ New York










Maurice Evans
16 Points (7/9 FG), Held Marbury to 1 point in the 4th quarter*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Toronto 96, Sacramento 93*

*Game 30 (1/05/05)
Sacramento @ Toronto









Mike Bibby
32 Points (12/20 FG), 7 Rebounds, 4 Assists, 4 Steals, and 3 Blocks*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 100, Atlanta 97*

*Game 31 (1/07/05)
Sacramento @ Atlanta









Mike Bibby
31 Points, 6 Rebounds, 6 Assists, and 6 Steals*


----------



## Peja Vu

*New Orleans 121, Sacramento 117 (OT)*

*Game 32 (1/08/05)
Sacramento @ New Orleans









Peja Stojakovic
37 Points*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 109, Denver 100*

*Game 33 (1/11/05)
Sacramento vs. Denver









Maurice Evans
14 Points (6/10 FG)









Kevin Martin
17 Points and 6 Rebounds in 18 Minutes
*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 107, Utah 93*

*Game 34 (1/13/05)
Sacramento vs. Utah

The Kings Frontline:








Brad Miller
21 Points and 9 Rebounds









Chris Webber
23 Points and 15 Rebounds









Peja Stojakovic
27 Points (4/9 3P)*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 99, L.A. Clippers 95*

*Game 35 (1/16/05)
Sacramento vs. L.A. Clippers









Chris Webber
36 Points (16/25 FG), 10 Rebounds, 6 Assists and 3 Steals*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 89, L.A. Clippers 83*

*Game 36 (1/17/05)
Sacramento @ L.A. Clippers










Chris Webber
23 Points, 14 Rebounds, and 6 Assists

Cuttino Mobley
19 Points (go-ahead 3-pointer with 59 seconds left), 5 Rebounds, and 4 Assists*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Sacramento 113, Portland 107*

*Game 37 (1/18/05)
Sacramento vs. Portland* 











*Chris Webber 
32 Points, 13 Rebounds, 6 Assists, 4 Steals, 1 Block.*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 123, Cleveland 96*

*Game 38 (1/20/05)
Sacramento vs. Cleveland









Mike Bibby
17 Points, 10 Rebounds, and 11 Assists









Chris Webber
27 Points, 13 Rebounds, and 7 Assists*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 39 (01/23/05)
Sacramento vs. San Antonio* 









*Brad Miller
10 Points, 14 Rebounds, 1 Assist*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 40 (01/25/05)
Sacramento vs. New Jersey* 









*Brad Miller
31 Points, 12 Rebounds, 5 Assists, 1 Steal, 1 Block*


----------



## Peja Vu

*San Antonio 90, Sacramento 80*

*Game 41 (1/27/05)
Sacramento @ San Antonio









Brad Miller
19 Points, 7 Rebounds, and 5 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 117, Rockets 111 (OT)*

*Game 42 (1/28/05)
Sacramento @ Houston









Chris Webber
30 Points, 9 Rebounds, 6 Assists and 3 Steals









Mike Bibby
28 Points and 14 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 94, Minnesota 84*

*Game 43 (1/30/05)
Sacramento @ Minnesota









Brad Miller
27 Points (11/19 FG) and 15 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Seattle 106, Sacramento 101*

*Game 44 (2/1/05)
Sacramento vs. Seattle









Darius Songaila
19 Points and 7 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 111, Golden State 107 (OT)*

*Game 45 (2/2/05)
Sacramento @ Golden State









Brad Miller
38 Points, 17 Rebounds, and 4 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 116, New York 115*

*Game 46 (2/4/05)
Sacramento vs. New York









Mike Bibby
40 Points (16/25 FG), 7 Assists, and 3 Steals*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Portland 114, Sacramento 108*

*Game 47 (2/5/05)
Sacramento @ Portland










Mike Bibby
35 Points, 5 Rebounds, and 5 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Phoenix 125, Sacramento 123*

*Game 48 (2/8/05)
Sacramento vs. Phoenix










Mike Bibby
27 Points, 6 Rebounds, and 7 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Seattle 115, Sacramento 107*

*Game 49 (2/10/05)
Sacramento @ Seattle









Peja Stojakovic
28 Points (9/18 FG) and 6 Rebounds*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Dallas 115, Sacramento 113*

*Game 50 (2/11/05)
Sacramento vs. Dallas









Mike Bibby
25 points, six rebounds, four assists and two steals*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 52 (2/15/05)
Sacramento vs. Chicago* 









*Brad Miller
23 Points, 9 Rebounds, 7 Assists, 3 Steals, 1 Block.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 53 (2/16/05)
Sacramento vs. New Jersey* 









*Mike Bibby
25 Points, 5 Rebounds, 3 Assists*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 54 (2/22/05)
Sacramento vs. Atlanta* 









*Chris Webber
30 Points, 6 Rebounds, 7 Assists, 2 Steals, 1 Block*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 55 (2/24/05)
Sacramento @ Dallas* 









*Mike Bibby
26 Points, 5 Rebounds, 8 Assists, 3 Steals*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 56 (2/26/05)
Sacramento @ Philadelphia* 









*Kenny Thomas
16 Points 10 Rebounds 1 Steal*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 110, Washington 108*

*Game 57 (2/27/05)
Sacramento @ Washington









Mike Bibby
38 Points, 6 Rebounds, 7 Assists, and 4 Steals*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Charlotte 94, Sacramento 87*

*Game 58 (3/1/05)
Sacramento @ Charlotte









Brian Skinner
15 Points, 16 Rebounds, and 3 Blocks*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Orlando 114, Sacramento 111*

*Game 59 (3/2/05)
Sacramento @ Orlando









Peja Stojakovic
28 Points (7/12 FG, 3/7 3P, 11/11 FT)*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Miami 104, Sacramento 83*

*Game 60 (3/4/05)
Sacramento @ Miami









Mike Bibby
22 Points and 7 Assists*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Sacramento 100, Detroit 85*

*Game 61 (3/6/05)
Sacramento vs. Detroit









Kenny Thomas
19 Points, 10 Rebounds and 2 Blocks*[/QUOTE]


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 63 (3/11/05)
Sacramento vs. Clippers* 









*Mike Bibby
28 Points, 12 Assists, 3 Rebounds, 3 Steals
Also very clutch!!!*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 64 (3/13/05)
Sacramento vs. Houston* 









*Peja Stojakovic
21 Points, 2 Rebounds, 4 Assists, 1 Steal* 

I'm choosing Peja since he had the most points. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 65 (03/15/05)
Sacramento vs. Orlando* 









*Peja Stojakovic
27 Points, 11-18FGM, 3-6 3PM*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 66 (03/17/05)
Sacramento @ Golden State Warriors* 









*Cuttino Mobley* (he's in the middle there :laugh: )
*28 Points, 9 Rebounds, 3 Blocks, 2 Assists, 1 Steal.*

That's pretty darn good. Only bad thing that we lost. Hope he keeps it up. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 68 (03/20/05)
Sacramento vs. Golden State Warriors* 









*Mike Bibby
24 Points, 3 Rebounds, 8 Assists, 2 Steals, 1 Block*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 68 (03/22/05)
Sacramento vs. Portland* 









*Kenny Thomas
24 Points, 9 Rebounds, 5 Assists, 2 Steals* 









*Peja Stojakovic
23 Points, 6 Rebounds, 3 Assists, 5 Steals* 

GO PEJA!!!! :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 71 (3/25/05)
Sactown @ Mile High City* 









*Predrag Stojakovic
24 Points, 2 Rebounds, 3 Steals*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 76 (4/5/05)
Sacramento vs. Seattle* 









*Predrag "the man" Stojakovic
24 Points, 4 Rebounds, 7 Assists* 

GO PEJA!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 77 4/10/05
Sacramento vs. Los Angeles Lakers*









*Kenny K9 Thomas
32 Points, 14 Rebounds
*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 78 4/15/05** 
Sacramento @ Los Angeles Lakers











MIKE BIBBY
26 Points, 5 Rebounds, 7 Assits, 2 Steals*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 79 4-16-05
Sacramento @ Phoenix* 









*Mike Bibby
16 Points, 1 Rebound, 5 Assists, 2 Steals, 1 Block*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 81 4-18-05
Kings @ Jazz* 









*Mike Bibby
26 Points, 3 Rebounds, 6 Assists, *


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 82 4-20-05
Kings vs. Suns* 









*Bobby Jackson
15 Points, 6 Rebounds, 5 Assits, 2 Steals* 

:clap: :clap: :clap:

Hope he continues it into the playoffs. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*First Round: @ Sonics 4-23-05* 










*Peja Stojakovic
24 Points, 5 Rebounds, 1 Assist, 1 Block* 

Showed us he's back. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*The Last Game for the Kings*

Mike Bibby and Peja Stojakovic


----------

